# Philips SNB 6500 Wireless router Problems!!! HELP.



## mostynwitham (Aug 1, 2007)

have just purchased the above device and followed the installation software and troubleshooting options from the pdf manual yet I cannot access the internet. My ISP and Philips tech support couldnt help and the shop I bought it from tested it and said it's working fine! I have a broadband connection via external modem (with talk talk). Has anyone had a similar experience with this produce and/or can suggest what to do? Thanks.
I have seen similar post where one is asked to cut and paste the following;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dialo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-38-A2-72

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-3C-38-E3-42

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-D8-54-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 01 August 2007 17:57:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 02 August 2007 17:57:22


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


Did you turn off the modem when you disconnected the computer and connected the router? That's a mandatory step. Obviously, I need the above information as well, because some "modems" are really modem/router combinations.


----------



## mostynwitham (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks,
the isp is talk talk and I live in uk.
the broad band modem is smartax mt882. (wired)
the router is a philips snb 6500 and is wirless.
the network card I think is a broadcom 802.11g
the make of the laptop is fujitsu-siemens amilo-pro with xp service pack 2

pleeeeeeeease help!!!!!!!

Mostyn.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you turn off the modem when you disconnected the computer and connected the router? That's a mandatory step.


----------



## mostynwitham (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes I ahve done this twice but it still does not seem to work. The wireless system on the laptop seems to be able to locate the wireless signal and connects to it but when I open explorer I get the blank web saying that it cannot display the web page.
What can I do?

Mostyn.


----------



## mostynwitham (Aug 1, 2007)

I still cannot get this thing to work. I have even reset the router to factory settings, but still to no avail.

Can you help me with this one?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your "modem" is actually a modem/router. 

The problem appears to be that your smartax mt882 uses a base address of 192.168.1.1, and so does the Phillips router. You'll have to either configure the smartax mt882 in bridge mode or change the base address of the Phillips router to 192.168.2.1.

See the illustration for the proper configuration page for bridged mode for that modem/router. If the DHCP setting doesn't work, try the *Pure Bridged* mode.


----------



## Antares2 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the router mentioned above and a PPPoE connection. I'm using a laptop with the wireless feature of the router. The internet is working except that regularly disconnecting. I'm tried to reset the router but the problem persists. Please give me some advice where could be the problem.


----------

